# Finca rental wanted - Fuengirola



## perrodeagua (Jun 24, 2010)

We are looking for a finca for long term rental in the areas of Entrerrios, La Atalaya, Mijas Campo, Valtocado, La Cala golf etc. up as far as Puerto De Los Pescadores in Alhaurin El Grande but the closer to Fuengirola the better.
We have been here nine years, speak Spanish and have our own small business. We are a responsible middle-aged couple and are non-smokers.
3 beds/2 bath minimum, we have plenty of furniture so prefer unfurnished or only the basics. 
Pool, storage and/or outbuildings, orchard, water deposit. 
NO neighbours, within sight or sound, the more isolated the better. A house that is situated up a long drive from the road would be great. 
Kennels or stables for Spanish Water Dogs. We have plenty of posts and fencing to make a secure area with the owners permission. Plenty of land, around 10000m2 or above would be great, preferably mainly flat and fenced. 
Our dogs do not live in the house and do not moult. 
Older house preferred, we do not mind decorating or gardening, making small improvements. 
Max rent about 600 euros per month.

SNIP/


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you looked thru the local papers??? There are lots of villas available around your requested areas

Jo xxx


----------

